# Ramin Djawadi - Eternals Theme



## Music01Bebe (Oct 28, 2021)

Is it just me or does this not feel coherent enough, I don't want to be rude or anything but it just feels a bit empty for what the "Eternals" should be.
Compared to other themes within the MCU, I feel like this one is a bit generic considering Ramin Djawadi's exceptional work on GoT and other scores.
I really love the beginning though

Eternals Theme


----------



## antames (Oct 28, 2021)

I just listened to it and actually quite like it. I can't comment on how it compares to other themes but on its own it's quite nice.


----------



## BenG (Oct 28, 2021)

I would agree that it is a bit all over the place harmonically, structurally and melodically but perhaps it fits with the film. Though, there's like 5-6 main ideas in this short track which is quite a lot for a symphony let a lone a 3/4-min track.


----------



## jeremyr (Oct 28, 2021)

At 2:52 I thought it was going to play the Crimson Tide theme.


----------



## KEM (Oct 29, 2021)

I only listened to it once and it wasn't bad but nothing really stood out to me, I probably just need to give it a few more listens


----------



## Pier (Oct 29, 2021)

Regardless of the technique, it feels very bland and generic to me.



Music01Bebe said:


> Compared to other themes within the MCU, I feel like this one is a bit generic considering Ramin Djawadi's exceptional work on GoT and other scores.


Exactly.

His GoT and Westworld scores are fantastic. I also love his Pacific Rim score. Very different from his typical work and fits perfectly with the film.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 29, 2021)

I thought it sounded fine... can't comment on 'coherence' as that is something my professors always criticized as missing from my own work, so 


jeremyr said:


> At 2:52 I thought it was going to play the Crimson Tide theme.


Yea, I can hear why!


----------



## KEM (Nov 12, 2021)

Currently sitting in the theater, the film just ended, the film was very average and the music wasn’t anything special either, but that can be said about pretty much every Marvel movie


----------



## Music01Bebe (Nov 13, 2021)

KEM said:


> Currently sitting in the theater, the film just ended, the film was very average and the music wasn’t anything special either, but that can be said about pretty much every Marvel movie


Some Marvel movies have really really good music, e.g. Dr Strange, Avengers, Captain Marvel but I get what you mean when you say pretty much every Marvel movie


----------



## KEM (Nov 13, 2021)

Music01Bebe said:


> Some Marvel movies have really really good music, e.g. Dr Strange, Avengers, Captain Marvel but I get what you mean when you say pretty much every Marvel movie



If we count the first Venom movie as a Marvel movie then that easily has the best score, if not then the best Marvel score is The Winter Soldier, and Black Panther after that, everything else is just so uninspired


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2021)

I actually really liked the Black Widow score.


----------



## DANIELE (Nov 17, 2021)

Music01Bebe said:


> Is it just me or does this not feel coherent enough, I don't want to be rude or anything but it just feels a bit empty for what the "Eternals" should be.
> Compared to other themes within the MCU, I feel like this one is a bit generic considering Ramin Djawadi's exceptional work on GoT and other scores.
> I really love the beginning though
> 
> Eternals Theme


As many other MCU themes it doesn't seem something memorable. I didn't see the movie so I don't know how it fits with it but listened all alone doesn't tell me anything.
The intro part is the only interesting one and I would have developed the theme based on it.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2021)

Music01Bebe said:


> Is it just me or does this not feel coherent enough, I don't want to be rude or anything but it just feels a bit empty for what the "Eternals" should be.
> Compared to other themes within the MCU, I feel like this one is a bit generic considering Ramin Djawadi's exceptional work on GoT and other scores.
> I really love the beginning though
> 
> Eternals Theme


Sounds like a really good TV score. I don't say that to knock it. I love TV actually even more than film these days. My favorite score of 2021 was the music to LOKI. I feel like this kind of fits more in that genre. Maybe Marvel is looking ahead to when they spin off 10 different Disney+ series based on the characters. 

In this day and age it's hard to tell what the motivation is behind any one film and I think it's hard for a composer to figure out what actual audience he's writing for because everything is now ending up a streaming TV franchise.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2021)

Just as I was wrapping up writing my post, youtube started playing the soundtrack to WW1984 Thenyscira. Dude what a figgin' theme that is! Wow, now that's a movie score baby!!!


----------



## KEM (Nov 17, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I actually really liked the Black Widow score.



I like anything Lorne Balfe does, he always nails it


----------



## Music01Bebe (Nov 17, 2021)

KEM said:


> I like anything Lorne Balfe does, he always nails it


amen to that, His Dark Materials score is outstanding


----------



## KEM (Nov 17, 2021)

Music01Bebe said:


> amen to that, His Dark Materials score is outstanding



I actually haven’t heard all of the His Dark Materials stuff but the main theme is incredible, Mission Impossible Fallout is a top 3 score of all time for me and let’s not forget he worked on The Dark Knight trilogy!!


----------

